
In Charts: China's Reliance on US Technology - neuromancer2600
https://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2019-trade-war-us-china-technology/
======
bsaul
regarding procrssor design, as well as operating systems, couldn’t china
simply switch to open source ? (risc-v and linux or android without google
services)

It never seemed to me that this ban was a great threat to a country that
always had the desire to be autonomous and grow local alternatives to whatever
the US is building. It looks more like the confirmation that their strategy
was the correct one...

~~~
neuromancer2600
From the article, the dependence on Android with a Google services seems to be
something that is expected by consumers outside of China. Without those, the
appeal for its otherwise great hardware may be diminishing.

On processors, RISC-V certainly had the potential to change the game. Not just
for China but also for the established players. But even then, designing and
producing (at high yields) are not the same. China still has a lot to learn
here.

